# Clear sidemarkers



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

If Nis-Knacks is out of clear sidemarkers for a 93 Sentra, where can a guy go to find a set? I've looked just about everywhere..


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Gotta make 'em yourself or find them used in the classifieds. Check out the December '00 issue of NPM . Mine are home-made and they look awesome.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW - where are you at in Oregon? Check out what's going on in the NW section.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Gotta make 'em yourself or find them used in the classifieds. Check out the December '00 issue of NPM . Mine are home-made and they look awesome. *


 How did you do it yourself? I've been on Nisknacks waiting list for like 25 yrs. I want to get rid of that yellow on the front. Thanks in advance.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Look in the Dec. 00 issue of NPM - great writeup by Josh Vereen. It's for the B12, but the idea carries over. Only think is you have to crack open your original sidemarkers - heat 'em up with a blow dryer or hear gun and CAREFULLY pull them apart.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2002)

I just finnished making a set of 4 based on those instructions. I actually ended up using a band saw to cut the colored lens off and then a belt sander to get rid of the stuff on the side where the glue was. My only problem now is trying to seal them.. other than that they kick ass.. still have the white bulbs in them


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *Look in the Dec. 00 issue of NPM - great writeup by Josh Vereen. It's for the B12, but the idea carries over. Only think is you have to crack open your original sidemarkers - heat 'em up with a blow dryer or hear gun and CAREFULLY pull them apart. *


will it work for a b15 the same way? you guys know?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably. Depends on the lens that you're playing with, though. Take out the lens and look at it - if you can seperate the back from the front, you're good. If not, you're going to have to improvise.


----------

